# Slogans



## 480sparky

Don't do anything stupid like "We'll look in your box and remove your shorts," "We do it until it hertz!" or "More power to you!"


----------



## electricmanscott

I'd say most "slogans" are actually pretty cringe inducing. 

I have "Experience Quality Integrity" on my stuff but that's it. It's printed in disapearing ink that fades after the warranty period expires. :blink:


----------



## nitro71

I think most people are full of **** till it's coming out their eye balls so I wouldn't even put a slogan on there.


----------



## dawgs

How about Arc and Spark Electric "were we wire theirs fire" "if our prices dont shock you are wiring will". Think that will get some more customers?:laughing:


----------



## william1978

Do your best and we will caulk the rest.


----------



## Magnettica

You build 'em, we burn 'em. Craig's List #1 Electrician!


----------



## 480sparky

"Hack Electric. Giving Peter D a Run for His Money!"


"Black4Truck Electric. We'll Bury It All in Your Back Yard!"


----------



## Magnettica

"Carlon Box Electric. Crappy boxes, crappier electricians."


----------



## captkirk

oooo that hurt..


----------



## Midnitel

We repair what your husband fixed.


----------



## 480sparky

"480 Electric........ I'm a Tool!"


----------



## BuzzKill

Magnettica said:


> "Carlon Box Electric. Crappy boxes, crappier electricians."


what is wrong with carlon's?


----------



## Innovative

dawgs said:


> How about Arc and Spark Electric "were we wire theirs fire" "if our prices dont shock you are wiring will". Think that will get some more customers?:laughing:


We actually have an Arc and Spark Electric here in our area.........WTF


----------



## Dennis Alwon

480sparky said:


> Don't do anything stupid like "We'll look in your box and remove your shorts," "We do it until it hertz!" or "More power to you!"


Well my answering machine does have this as part of the recording. "This is the Alwon Electric Company, Let us Remove Your Shorts". People love it and have had customer call up just so their friends can hear the recording.

I did have one new client who almost hung up because of the message. He asked if I was concerned about people hanging up. I told him I really didn't care to work for anyone who would hang up because of that. I have worked for him a few times when he needed someone.


----------



## jbrookers

We have these for T-shirts

"we put the ohm, in Home."

"we do it in the dark." 

"If we make a mistake, you'll be shocked!"



My favorite parody jingle is 

Also, "you don't don't have to put up with Mr. Sparky...call 888 no malarkey!'


----------



## randomkiller

If I see one more truck that says : "electricity in all its phases" or "our prices won't shock you" .

A local favorite: "Don't get fried, call Clyde" , Clyde _ _ _ Electric


----------



## Innovative

Our only slogan is "Specializing in Custom Residential, Commercial and Marine Electrical Projects". It seems to have worked over the last 10 years......
Some customers seem to like "cheesey" slogans tho........... To me a cheesey slogan lowers your brand's value and legitimacy to the high value customer.


----------



## Magnettica

BuzzKill said:


> what is wrong with carlon's?


what is right about Carlon's?


----------



## Paelectrican

Bringing Quality Work back at reasonable Prices!


----------



## BuzzKill

Magnettica said:


> what is right about Carlon's?


they are useful, they work and are listed for the job.


----------



## kielarsp

I use "avoid fires rewire" I wish I never put this on my cards.


----------



## Brechi98

Our company slogan is "Serving your CURRENT needs"


----------

